# 2015-Home Haunt



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

This year I plan on doing another home haunt. Last year was a successful Halloween Party and small Haunt for my kids. We only had about 15 kids but it was a lot of fun. This year we want to do the Halloween Party on Friday the 30th and the haunt then open up the Haunt to the Neighborhood on Halloween. 

I am going to try to utilize this blog to post my progression and ideas. This years theme is going to be Carnival themed.


----------

